# Piraya Feeding Videos!



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

And a close-up of the fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

awsome setup, how many gals ?

I love their color


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Extremely cool!

I'm also very curious as to how many gallons... I'm gonna guess 220?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing! Beautiful color on those beasts...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

incredible


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this shoal gets top marks









thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Extremely cool!
> 
> I'm also very curious as to how many gallons... I'm gonna guess 220?


Top 2 videos are in a 180, bottom 2 are in a 110.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for sharing... Nice videos


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet Pirayas, Aaron!...That video rocked like a POISON concert!!!...


----------



## bomber (Jan 18, 2010)

Love the shoal and feeding video.

You got to look into a herbie method to silent your overflow...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice video


----------

